# Replacing a Ruger trigger



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Morning folks,

Thanks for the help in the past with issues like the hot loads out of my 25-06. To wrap up that one, if you don't remember, I was blowing out primer pockets with 75g hp's in front of some 4350. I seemed to have found a comparably accurate load with 4831, without to much pressure.

Over the last few years I've been replacing Remington triggers without to much problem. (Have framing hammer will travel.) I've got a Ruger .243, with an absolutely horrendous trigger, does anybody on here have any experience with replacing these, and should I keep my hammer, nail bar and sawzall, (aka Remington tools,) away from them? I see the replacement triggers available from Midway etc,... any thoughts?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The first Ruger 77 MKII I ever purchased had a horrible trigger. I replaced it with a Timney and was quite pleased with the outcome. The Timney is fairly simple to install, but does require a small amount of fitting. If I remember right a little bit of the inletting in the stock had to be modified to make room for the Overtravel Adjustment.

However I found a very detailed article (complete with drawings) on how to tune the Ruger Factory Trigger.

http://www.centerfirecentral.com/77trigger.html

I have probably done over 20 Ruger 77 MKII's over the years following these instructions. The results (provided I have the patients to go slow and test often) have resulted in a super crisp trigger. I generally use a replacement spring to get the desired pull weight, but have also clipped a coil off of the factory spring to get the desired pull weight. The only thing I have never done is to add an overtravel stop.

There are several good aftermarket triggers available for the Ruger 77MKII's now days. Amoung them are the Rifle Basix, JARD, Timney etc.

Good luck

Larry


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Eeeek!!!!!!!!

SD, thanks for the info, but my initial reaction to the page you posted was that it was way over my head to work over the factory trigger. I saved the page, so I'll look at it again.

On the other hand, I think I'll buy a Timney and give the installation a whirl. That's the brand I've been using on the Remingtons, and it seems to go fine. SD, if I screw it up, I'm going to send you the rifle as a gift, and as a lesson to me to know my limitations!

Thanks for helping!


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I bought a kit from Midway a few years ago for around $70. Can't remeber who made it but dropped the pull from 5lbs plus to anything you wanted. With the spring that came with it we are talking ounces. I used the original spring and got around 3lbs with really good feel. Only fitting was for the safety. I had to grind the new piece down so the safety would engage. They over built it so it would work no matter what differences in fit in different guns.

PS just looked it up and it is a Timney and they are now $85 plus shipping from midway. You may be better of looking around there. Up here in AK it's a little tougher to find things sometimes.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Also, I believe it took me around an hour to do and I was using a Leatherman file to grind wih. If you have a Dremel or somthing similar you could easily cut the time in half.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

arctic plainsman said:


> Eeeek!!!!!!!!
> 
> SD, thanks for the info, but my initial reaction to the page you posted was that it was way over my head to work over the factory trigger. I saved the page, so I'll look at it again.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome.

I was quite satisfied with the trigger pull on the Rifle I installed the Timney in. Another plus for the Timney is that you not only get a replacement Trigger that is fully adjustable, but you also get a Sear with an Engagement Adjustment. With a Timney you can adjust the Engagement and Trigger Pull Weight without taking the Barreled Action out of the stock. To adjust the Engagement all that needs to be removed is the bolt from the action.

Larry


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I would go with the Timney in a second. My Ruger also had a terrible trigger, and I installed a Timney.

Great trigger, was very comfortable and crisp at 1.5 lbs (it is adjustable). I tried a file, but it took way too long, so a Dremel took care of the rest. Just take your time and it will install easily.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks to all, I'll buy the Timney.

Has anybody else looked at the web page SD posted regarding modifying the factory trigger?!?!??!!
First problem, it wasn't written, (for me,) in crayon, second problem, it suggested intricate 1000th of an inch milling! Hey SD! I've got an abrasive blade for my skil saw, will that work?

Kidding of course, thanks again.


----------

